# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Inserting into a table

## Suz

Dear Forum,

Please help!!  I am on lesson 5 of the SQL tutorial and have come stuck.  I have tried many ways for hours to insert into my table (which, I might add was created successfully) 3 records eg; Jonie Weber Secretary 28 1950.00, Potsy Weber Programmer 32 45300.00, Dirk Smith Programmer II 45 75020.00.  I could give examples of the many ways I tried to set up the records but it would be too much to read.  What would be very appreciative from an expert who probably was in my shoes at one time is to set out the records for me how they should appear.  This will give me an idea of what I missed out.  The syntax is not very clear in this particular bit of lesson.  Please be sympathetic to my situation and help.  I thank you already in anticipation.

Kind regards 

Suz

----------


## Golgorad

Hi there!
I am having the same problem on lesson 5 "Inserting data"
In many ways that i have tried to enter data it seems that i am unable to do so. My created table and insert into have been checked a great many times. Im not sure if there is a glitch or its just currently not working atm. but any information that can be given will be greatly appriciated.

For example i create my table using:

Create table employee_1001
(first Vachar (20),
last Vachar (20),
age number (3),
job Vachar (15),
salary number (15));

After this the table will be created and will look as it is supposed too.

Then i attempt to add my data using:

insert into employee_1001
(first, last, age, job, salary)
Values ('John', 'Crowley', 45, 'Analysis', 19550);

Theese are all examples but basicly the same thing i use each time i try it.
If i am doing it wrong please do let me know!  :Big Grin: 
Thanks.

----------


## lcole

Folks,

I don't think you're doing it wrong.  :Smilie:   There seems to be another glitch in the interpreter. Can you tell me what, if any, error message you're getting?

----------


## Golgorad

Error occured. Recheck your SQL statement


Thats the error message im getting.

----------


## Suz

Hi my set out for my table was the same as yours and I got the same return error message so I can't move on until this is resolved somehow.

Regards
Suz

----------


## lcole

Hi Folks,

We're looking into this.  I'll post back as soon as I know something.

----------


## csrich

I am having the same problem. Did anyone ever get an answer on what the issue was?
Here is my data string
insert into 
   mystaff_cr0303
 (first,  last,  title,  age,  salary)
values   (‘Jonie’,  ‘Weber’,  ‘Secretary’,  28,  19500.00);


This is the example string from the lesson:
insert into 
  myemployees_ts0211
(firstname, lastname, 
 title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 
        'Secretary', 28, 
        19500.00);


Any suggestions?
Thanks
chris

----------


## KoshVorlon

It's still glitching on the "insert" function, with the same error message.

----------


## jazzmankg

> It's still glitching on the "insert" function, with the same error message.


I would have to agree. I was trying to solve multiple insert on the "Potsy, Jonie, Dirk" crew on the sample course c when I found I couldn't insert any records as I had previously done on another day successfully. I double checked my table name and it shows the table when I select * and even copied/pasted from answer key and swapped my table name for the answer key table name. 

same error. Too bad kind of like this site so far.

----------


## Sclark8949

Has progress been made on this? I am getting the "recheck your SQL Statement" and "Invalid characters used in command".  I went as far as copying the answer "create Table" and giving it my name; then copying the Insert Table answer (replacing the table name with my own) and still get the errors above.

----------


## Sclark8949

insert into Employee_sc0223482
(firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 'Secretary', 28, 19500.00);
**Error Occurred* Recheck your SQL Statement**

insert into Employee_sc0223482
(firstName, lastname, title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 'Secretary, 28, 19500.00);
**Invalid characters used in command**

----------


## domplourde

Getting the same error message

----------


## sql-select

show the table definition

----------

